# Mourning Geckos How Many Each Day?



## Viking (May 9, 2019)

Anyone with experience? I am curious. How many fruit flies melanogast or hydei per gecko per day. I am trying to plan my production needs.  I want plenty of food. They are another self-cloner or parthenogenic species. I would to have somr babies this year.


----------

